# Tìm kiếm cách học tiếng Anh cấp tốc cho người mất gốc 2001



## Dung Thủy (13/2/22)

Tìm kiếm cách học tiếng Anh cấp tốc cho người mất gốc 2001
Nếu để rơi vào tình trạng mất gốc tiếng Anh, bạn sẽ cần nỗ lực rất lớn để tìm lại kiến thức cho mình, đặc biệt là những người cần gấp cho công việc. Dưới đây là một vài phương pháp học tiếng Anh cấp tốc cho người mất gốc mà TEL Academy muốn gửi tới các bạn.



1. Nguyên nhân dẫn tới mất gốc tiếng Anh:
•    Do ngay từ ban đầu Không đầu tư học tiếng Anh nghiêm túc, nhiều người đến khi cần mới lao đầu vào học. Khi đó, tuổi tác, công việc cản trở không nhỏ đến việc học tiếng Anh. Một số người lại mất thêm một khoảng thời gian học hành, lãng phí thời gian và tiền bạc. Đó là chưa kể việc đi học tại các trung tâm tiếng Anh kém chất lượng,… Giải quyết việc mất gốc tiếng Anh không phải là điều đơn giản, cần được nhận thức ngay từ đầu và phải đúng theo quy trình học tiếng Anh cho người mất gốc.
•    Điều này là tình hình rất phổ biến hiện nay tại Việt Nam. Chương trình học phổ thông bao gồm 7 năm học tiếng Anh, rồi 4 năm học Đại học nhưng hầu hết các bạn vẫn không giải quyết được lỗ hổng kiến thức tiếng Anh. Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân khác nhau như: Giáo trình còn nhiều bất cập, phương pháp giảng dạy từ giáo viên không phù hợp dẫn đến nhàm chán, dễ quên; chưa nhận thức được tầm quan trọng của tiếng Anh; người học chưa tìm được phương pháp và lộ trình học hiệu quả…
•    Còn đối với đa số người đã mất gốc tiếng Anh, cái chúng ta cần chính là một lộ trình học tiếng Anh khoa học, sự quyết tâm cao, và quan trọng không kém là một người hướng dẫn, truyền cảm hứng cho việc học.
2. Cách học tiếng Anh cấp tốc cho người mất gốc
2.1. Chuẩn bị tâm lý
•    Nếu bạn không nói giỏi tiếng Anh, thì là do chính bạn không bao giờ cố gắng luyện tập sự tự tin bên trong bạn. Động lực của bạn yếu? Năng lượng thấp, lúc nào cũng uể oải? Hãy ghi nhớ 4 yếu tố trong tự học tiếng Anh cấp tốc cho người mất gốc sau:
•    Energy (Năng lượng cơ thể): Khi học tiếng Anh, hãy luôn sử dụng cơ thể của mình, luôn di chuyển cơ thể, đi lại hoặc dùng cử chỉ tay để bắt chước theo nhân vật mà mình đang nghe và tập theo.
•    Emotion (Cảm xúc tích cực): Dành ra 5 phút để nghe và nhảy nhót theo một bài hát, một bản nhạc sôi động mà bạn thích. Làm cho cơ thể và cảm xúc của bạn thực sự tích cực trước khi bắt đầu vào bài học tiếng Anh. 
Motivation (Động lực mạnh mẽ): Khi quá trình học tiếng Anh cho người mất gốc
•    bạn quyết định học tiếng Anh, hãy tìm cho mình thật nhiều lý do đủ lớn để thấy mình có nhiều động lực hơn, để mỗi ngày chăm chỉ học tiếng Anh hơn. Belief (Niềm tin tích cực): Hãy tin rằng mình có thể học được tiếng Anh thật dễ dàng, mình hoàn toàn có thể thành công như bao người khác.




2.2. Học phát âm với IPA
IPA là bảng ký tự, giúp bạn tra từ điển Anh-Anh và đọc các từ tiếng Anh thông qua phiên âm quốc tế. Bạn nên học IPA để phát âm tương đối chính xác các nguyên âm, phụ âm, nguyên âm đôi. Nếu thấy quá khóa học tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho người mất gốc
•     khó thì bạn có thể thuê gia sư dạy tiếng Anh cho người mất gốc.
2.3. Chuẩn hóa ngữ âm
•    Nền tảng của phương pháp học tiếng Anh cấp tốc cho người mất gốc chính là việc học ngữ âm.
•    Hãy cùng làm quen với kỹ thuật Shadowing. Đây là một kỹ thuật rất hiệu quả trong việc cải thiện ngữ âm, ngữ điệu, giúp bạn có khả năng nói tự nhiên và giống với người bản ngữ nhất.
•    Shadowing gồm 6 bước:
•    Bước 1: Chọn một tài liệu video ngắn, đơn giản, thú vị, càng nhiều cảm xúc càng tốt trên mạng online (tốt nhất là Movie).
•    Bước 2: Tìm cách để hiểu toàn bộ nội dung của tài liệu đó.
•    Bước 3: Xem đi xem lại, nghe đi nghe lại tài liệu đó thật nhiều lần, để ý từng phần âm đuôi, nối âm, nhấn trọng âm, ngữ điệu của từng câu, để ý cả cảm xúc của nhân vật đang nói.
•    Bước 4: Xem đi xem lại, dừng và bắt chước theo từng câu, thậm chí từng cụm từ. Chỗ nào khó thì tra lại từ điển, tập nối âm theo, bắt chước theo, làm đi làm lại đến khi được thì thôi.
•    Bước 5: Tập nói theo cả Video tài liệu đó, nói ngay lập tức theo người bản ngữ, (không nhấn nút dừng), tập đi tập lại thật nhiều cho đến khi thành thục.
•    Bước 6: Tự quay video lại phần nói của mình, rồi so sánh với giáo trình tiếng Anh cho người đi làm gốc của người bản ngữ. Tiếp tục Shadowing đến khi hài lòng thì thôi.
•    Lưu ý:
•    Tài liệu bạn chọn để bắt đầu shadowing cần thỏa mãn 2 điều kiện:
•    - Understandable (Tài liệu vừa sức): Cần chọn tài liệu dễ hiểu để nghe, tốc độ nói phù hợp với khả năng nghe của bạn.
•    - Interesting (Tài liệu thú vị): Hãy chọn phim Sitcom, Funny Stories, hay những câu chuyện dành cho trẻ em... để việc học trở nên thú vị hơn.
•    TEL khuyến khích bạn sử dụng bộ tài liệu Effortless English do tiến sĩ AJ Hoge sáng tạo, vì bộ tài liệu này đã đảm bảo cả 2 nguyên tắc trên cho việc nghe của bạn rồi. Hãy trải nghiệm và thấy sự khác biệt nhé!
2.4. Cải thiện khả năng nghe
•    Nếu bạn cảm thấy mệt mỏi vì thực hành hội thoại tiếng Anh hàng ngày, mất tập trung khi nghe, nghe được vài phút thì rơi vào tình trạng buồn ngủ... thì có nghĩa là cách bạn luyện nghe mỗi ngày không mang lại hiệu quả cho bạn. Hãy học theo 3 bước sau:
•    Bước 1: Nghe – Nắm bắt nội dung chính:
•    - Nghe lần 1: Nghe câu chuyện và cảm nhận câu chuyện mà chưa cần cố gắng hiểu 100%.
•    - Nghe lần 2-3: Nghe hiểu câu chuyện, ghi chú lại những từ khóa mà các bạn nghe được (Nghe thêm để nghe được 80-90% từ trong bài).
•    Bước 2: Nghe cùng với Script
•    - Vừa nghe vừa nhìn script, lưu ý dùng bút ghi chú lại các từ khó trong khi nghe, các phần âm đuôi, các phần nối âm mà bạn nhận ra được hoặc thậm chí ngữ điệu trong câu.
•    - Sử dụng từ điển, hoặc nhờ giáo viên hỗ trợ để tìm hiểu thêm về các vấn đề mình vừa ghi chú được trong câu chuyện.
•    Bước 3: Nghe – Chỉnh ngữ âm
•    - Nghe sau đó bắt chước lại cách phát âm và ngữ điệu của giọng người bản địa trong audio.
•    - Nghe đi nghe lại cho tới khi bạn cảm thấy hài lòng với ngữ âm của mình.
•    Lưu ý:
•    3 nguyên tắc vàng để giúp bạn luyện nghe hiệu quả
•    - Deep Listening: Nghe thật sâu.
•    - Every day, Every time, Every where: Nghe mỗi ngày, mọi lúc, mọi nơi.
•    - 30 minutes Maximum: Tối đa 30 phút mỗi lần nghe.
•    Dựa theo nghiên cứu, khi bộ não của bạn hoạt động quá 30 phút, khả năng tập trung sẽ suy giảm. Hãy cố gắng tập trung nghe sâu trong vòng 30 phút đó.
2.5. Làm chủ từ vựng
•    Tuy học nhiều năm là thế nhưng vốn từ vựng của bạn vẫn không quá khả quan, học trước quên sau? Phương pháp làm chủ từ vựng sau đây của TEL chính là dành cho bạn:
•    Bước 1: Warm-up
•    - Nghe 1 bài nhạc vui vẻ, sôi động, nhún nhảy/ đung đưa theo lời bài hát
•    - Vươn vai, tập 1 vài động tác thể dụng để cơ thể được thoải mái
•    - Uống nước (Sau mỗi 15-20 phút, các bạn nên uống 1-2 ngụm nước nhỏ để luôn tỉnh táo)
•    Bước 2: Đọc tài liệu
•    - Hãy chọn một mẩu chuyện hay bài viết về chủ đề bạn cảm thấy hứng thú.
•    - Đọc lần 1: Cố gắng hiểu nội dung chính của câu chuyện, không tập trung vào từ vựng mới trong câu chuyện.
•    - Đọc lần 2: Gạch chân những từ vựng mới, tập đoán nghĩa dựa vào ngữ cảnh của câu chuyện và những từ xung quanh từ vựng đó.


----------

